# minuet and corona



## sixshooterfarm (Oct 18, 2007)

ok here are two girls that I "think" are due 2/6. I said I think because I had my buck running with them and I was just checking for goopy bottoms, so they could have been bred a couple days before. They are both huge, their udders are not filled complelty but I know minuet dosent fill till she kids and I am not sure about corona as this is the first time I have had her. Let me know what you think. Minuet is the buckskin and Corona is the dark brown chamoisee. I think corona has a few more days to go, but how many do you think those girls are gonna have??








minuet



















Corona


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

What beautiful girls! Yeah, i'd say Feb. 6 sounds about right if they've got an udder started. I'd say you've got twins on both does! Keep us posted!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

they are beautiful....  ......but they look very uncomfortable ........ :shocked: :greengrin:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Trips for Minuet and Twins for Corona.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

I say twins on both - large twins and first is Minuet (she looks dropped all ready) then Corona with two really small ones or one very large.


----------



## sixshooterfarm (Oct 18, 2007)

Minuet is a trip and quad producer, most of the time trips, rarely twins and everyonce in a while quads. Coronas pic is not that great, she is actually humungous you cant see it in the pic but she is massive, if she has a single in there we are going to have problems cause it will be huge!!! I am hopeing twins on corona ( or trips) and trips or quads for minuet even tho I am thinking trips. She is very posty tonight and she is very uncomfortable. those babies have dropped as well. I am honestly thinking tomarrow, I have had this doe for years so I kinda understand what she does and I am thinking tomarrow! I will post pictures tomarrow if there are any changes, hopefully baby pics!!!! OOOh and they are both bred to my Dill Pickles COurt Jester, I have done this breeding before and they all turned out blue eyed and moon spotted so I am HOPING for that again!! cross your fingers for at least one moon spotted doeling!


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

Babies babies babies comin! I'll guess trips for Minuet and twins, possibly trips for Corona!


----------



## sixshooterfarm (Oct 18, 2007)

Ok so we are about to have babies very soon!!! YAY!!! Minuet is up down up down, big goopy string, good strong contractions, just hasent pushed yet!! I am gonna go take pics, cross your fingers for healthy happy babies!! and at least one girl!!


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

AHHH!!! More teasing! I want babies! My girls will hit day 145 on the 14th, I can't wait!


----------



## sixshooterfarm (Oct 18, 2007)

TRIPLETS!!!!! two boys and a girl...... the girl is half the size of the boys, I mean you can hold her in one hand she is tiny, I dont even think she weighs a pound! She is itty bitty, but she is brething good, color good and has already eaten an ounce of colostrum!! She is tiny but man does she have a high pitched voice lol. I will post pics in a little bit!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

How is Minuet doing? She looks deep enough to have 3 in there!!

Corona...2 maybe even a single.


----------



## Cinder (Mar 3, 2008)

Congrats on the first three.. waiting for pictures!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

congrats on the triplets!!!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

CONGRATULATIONS!!!!! :boy: :boy: :girl: 


Can't wait to see those babies!


----------



## sixshooterfarm (Oct 18, 2007)

Ok here they are the first one is a girl, she dosent even weigh a pound, I will do a comparison shot of her and her brothers later. I am not gonna hold my breath that she makes it even tho she is super strong, eating and drinking, but I know how these little ones can get! ok here they are



























and yes that is a dog, she cleans up all the bottle babies for me


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Adorable!!!! Both those boys are very flashy.....and you would be surprised with that purty lil' girl! I had trips born last year that the smallest was a pound and a half, and she was the first one on mom...and laid claim to her "tap". 

Congrats again!! Minuet did a great job!


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

Congratulations! ray: that cutie pie :girl: continues to thrive! :clap: 
:birthday:


----------



## Amy Goatress (Oct 2, 2008)

Nice looking kids!


----------



## sixshooterfarm (Oct 18, 2007)

They are all doing really good, both the boys have found the milk bar! The little girl hasent stood yet, but she is sqeeling and eating good her body temp is nice and warm. I have her in a little basket in my front room wrapped in a towel, there is NO way she would be able to make it if she was on the mom so she is a bottle baby, which is fine with me. We are calling her Bella after the twilight series... I wont give away any of the books but bella the star of the book is little and a fighter and surviver, so we are naming her after her. Will come up with a catchy one Six Shooter's Bella...... something, I dont know I am horrible at nameing lol. But all the keeper baby goats that are born will be named after the twilight series......yes I am 23 and I am a twilight DORK! lol


----------

